# Cubase 6



## dfhagai (Jan 8, 2011)

Rumor's out:

Quote:
"Dear customers, 

Since much of the information has reached you prior to the official announcement, we've decided to respond to this thread. Yes, Cubase 6 will be announced at the NAMM. However, we ask you to sit tight -- it's only another week. Please understand that we want to introduce it to the public in a professional manner and not spill all the beans ahead of the big day. So hang in there! 8-) 

Carlos M. Rohde 
Cubase Product Marketing Coordinator"

It's going to feature VST Expression 2......
=o


----------



## rgames (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully VST Expression 2 will include a working version of VST Expression 1...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 9, 2011)

I've just read this on the Cubase forum regarding an upcoming Cubase 6 Webinair, not sure where it was originally released though:

LIVE Webinar: Tracking, Comping and Editing Drums and Maximum Note Expression with Cubase 6.
Featured Presenter:
Greg Ondo 
Steinberg 


.
This webinar will show attendees how to utilize state-of-the-art transient and tempo detection, advanced audio quantization and drum replacement functions - developed in conjunction with recording professionals and top-notch studio drummers - for perfecting the timing, feel and flavor of live-recorded drum tracks. In addition, attendees will learn how to build the perfect take in a simple and streamlined fashion via a new Lane Track concept for lightning-fast multitake comping. When working with multitrack recordings, the new Track Edit Group(s) ties together related events on multiple tracks, saving valuable time in the studio. To round out this webinar, attendees will be introduced to VST Expression 2 - a revolutionary approach to creating and editing multiple controller values in a single graphical interface directly on the note they belong to. Invaluable for demanding orchestral arrangements as well as cutting-edge electronic music, VST Expression 2 reinvents the composer’s editing workflow.

Transient and tempo detection, advanced audio quantization and drum replacement functions 
Lane Track concept for lightning-fast multi-take comping 
Track Edit Groups when working with multi-track recordings 
Creating and editing multiple MIDI controller values, independently, with VST Expression 2 
Insane tones for your guitar - VST Amp Rack is a new reference virtual guitar tone suite, featuring seven legendary amp models, sixteen vintage stomp boxes, six classic speaker cabinets and two studio-grade microphone types. 
Register today for this FREE online tutorial

About the Mix Tutorial Webinar Series

The Mix Tutorial Webcast Series is a one-of-a-kind, in-depth training program for artists, engineers and producers who want to learn more about specific products and their application in a real-world setting. Hosted by Mix editors and presented by sponsoring manufacturers, the Mix Tutorial Webcast Series goes beyond product introduction to zero in on the insider tips and techniques for technology that is in everyday use in professional audio recording, whether in studio, live or sound-for-picture.

Cubase 6 Give Away


One LIVE webinar attendee will receive SKU# 502012722 , which is a fully-featured version of Cubase 6 with an MSRP value of $599.99. 



*No purchase necessary. Webinar registration and live attendance required. This giveaway is void where prohibited by law. The winner will be chosen at random by a member of the Mix editorial staff. Taxes if applicable are the responsibility of the winner. Mix is not liable for anything relating to this giveaway. 


Following the presentation, Steinberg’s Greg Ondo will conduct a live Q&A session with attendees. 


Register now to attend a MIX Tutorial Webcast featuring Cubase 6

About the Presenter:

Greg Ondo has worked for Steinberg for over 18 years and has done over 1,000 seminars on music software technology. During his time at Steinberg he has worked with Electronic Arts, National Public Radio, Teddy Riley, Peter Frampton, Chuck Ainlay and Elliot Scheiner. He was awarded a TEC award for his work as an audio engineer on Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival.


----------



## Pietro (Jan 9, 2011)

That was fast... Are they aiming for new version every two years? And a .5 in between?

- Piotr


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh what a wonderful time is coming.... .


----------



## adg21 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it going to be 64bit on a Mac?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 9, 2011)

adg21 @ Sun Jan 09 said:


> Is it going to be 64bit on a Mac?



I Sure hope so. It's about time they went 64-bit on Mac OSX with Cubase 6. If it's not it would be a big disappointment. 

It's going to take at least 1 year, and possibly more, to see a good number of 64-bit VSTs plug-ins, and virtual instruments become 64-bit ready for Mac OSX. The sooner they get Cubase 6 (64-bit) for Mac OSX, the sooner we can expect to use 64-bit VSTs on Macs. 

Hopefully VST developers will move fast in upgrading to 64-bit on Mac.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 11, 2011)

If nothing else, I'd expect Spectrasonics, Vienna, and NI to be fairly quick with 64 bit VST since they already have 64 bit AU released.


----------



## Pietro (Jan 13, 2011)

And there you go:
http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/cubase1/cubase6_start.html (http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/cu ... start.html)

- Piotr


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 13, 2011)

Their website is really struggling. VST 3.5, Expression 2.0... streamlined yadda.... no instant must-have, but let's see what the website brings when it's back on its feet.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 13, 2011)

I`ve watched a german video but the server there is also really struggling. All what I saw is that Cubase 6 has a better workflow...


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 13, 2011)

Any word on 64 bit mac?


----------



## Pietro (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, so far looks more like an update .

Let's wait untill videos are somewhat accessible.

- Piotr


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 13, 2011)

Mike Connelly @ Thu Jan 13 said:


> Any word on 64 bit mac?



Finally got the page up, it is a 64 bit version. It will be interesting to see how they handle running 32 bit plugins and if they can make it more transparent than Logic's 32 bit bridge.


----------



## Pietro (Jan 13, 2011)

Here are the videos on Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/SteinbergSoftware

Some features look pretty useful. Like the new VST Expression 2 (parameter edition for each note in the key editor). Audio quantize too.

- Piotr


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link Piotr. Some nice stuff - the lanes for different takes looks really good. Group editing nice too.

The thing about VST Expression 2... will anyone outside Steinberg support it? No-one is using VST 3 even, it seems to be ignored.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow ! They finally did it :

Mac OS

* Mac OS X Version 10.6*
* Intel dual core CPU
* 2 GB RAM
* Display resolution of 1280 x 800 recommended
* CoreAudio compatible audio hardware
* 8 GB of free HD space
* DVD-ROM dual-layer drive
* USB port for USB-eLicenser (license management)
* Internet connection for license activation


** Native 32-bit and 64-bit Cubase version included.*

Looking forward to upgrading to Cubase 6. Lots of new features /\~O


----------



## Justus (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, you now can change controller data (Pitch Bend, ModWheel, Expression) by note not by track...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 13, 2011)

givemenoughrope @ Thu Jan 13 said:


> Justus @ Thu Jan 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you now can change controller data (Pitch Bend, ModWheel, Expression) by note not by track...
> ...



Hm...I dont think that`s how it works.

But with the current libraries...i dont see how this is usefull at all yet.

Say you have lib that crossfades vibrato with cc2.
Okay...so you have nice lush chord...and want to add, say more vibrato to the root note or whatnot...fine, but the instrument at the receiving end will still add that controller data to all the notes in the chord anyway, won`t it?

Cause controller data is not polyphonic, as far as i know...besides polyphonic aftertouch.?

So unless every lib gets an update that adapts to these new midi specs...well, it wont work at all.

So i guess they now have come up with polyphonic midi controller data specs...., BUT....even if everyone adapts, ..still not getting the point.

Why would you only want one note in a chord or polyphonic texture to be controlled?
And even if it proves usefull...you now have to edit a gazillion more notes than just drawing in a general curve that is superimposed onto everything?

Or am i not getting it?

For electronic music, i totaly see the use tho..but you know this will never prolly work with your hardware synth rack ( the WHAT NOW...?)...not mine anyway.

....for orchestral...well.
You could perhaps infuse more life into your block chords by adding indivdual control data to each one...sure, but optimally...orchestral arrangements should not consist of thick thick 10 fingered chunks and chords anyway? 

Hm...or, i see it usefull for Auto divis features tho, like the recently announced Dimension Brass. That would be usefull, perhaps...but that`s asuming the software can recieve polyphonic controller data, or whatever it is they invented this time 



^^ ( the rope guy) 
Ur signature.... Funny, that is.


----------



## fido94 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow! I've been waiting for 64-bit Mac support and it's finally here. I can't stand Logic anymore with its unpredictable crashes.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 13, 2011)

fido94 @ Thu Jan 13 said:


> Wow! I've been waiting for 64-bit Mac support and it's finally here. I can't stand Logic anymore with its unpredictable crashes.



I abandoned Logic almost two years ago, and I can simply say.. It was the best decision I made. Cubase 5 was so sweet :D . Logic was so Bitter :cry: 

Now that Cubase 6 is 64-bit on Mac and PC, It is imho. a fantastic DAW. 

Hope this helps you make up your mind. Steinberg ROCKS ! /\~O 

Take a deep breath, and SWITCH to CUBASE 6 :mrgreen: 

You won't look back.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 13, 2011)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Jan 14 said:


> So unless every lib gets an update that adapts to these new midi specs...well, it wont work at all.



Yeah, that's my point entirely. And people seem to have stopped following Steinberg, for whatever reason. No-one even discusses VST3, for example, and it's been out for years.

It would take a major player to support Expression 2 before I began to get remotely excited.


----------



## bluejay (Jan 14, 2011)

Isn't Vienna Ensemble Pro VST 3?


----------



## muzicphiles (Jan 14, 2011)

I think indivdual note CC data will be very handy when using auto divisi instruments...something like the LASS auto divisi patches..
Great times ahead..some really really neat features.
thank you SB Team !!


----------



## fido94 (Jan 14, 2011)

@muziksculp: thanks for the feedback. I can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## adg21 (Jan 14, 2011)

64 bit on Mac!

I was actually about to buy a PC but now I'm thinking if I should buy a Mac if cubase is 64 bit. I wonder if there's any word on Mac latency improvement[?] Eveyone keeps telling me that Mac latency is not good compared to PC (or so I've read it on the cubase and gearslutz forums)....

Ideal situation would be Mac 8-core 24GB Ram Cubase 64 with my fireface 800 on buffer size of 32. would that be feasible I wonder[?]


----------



## adg21 (Jan 14, 2011)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Jan 14 said:


> givemenoughrope @ Thu Jan 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Justus @ Thu Jan 13 said:
> ...



Is this basically polyphonic aftertouch, making a comeback? and do we need one of these? http://matrixsynth.blogspot.com/2005/08 ... honic.html


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 14, 2011)

fido94 @ Thu Jan 13 said:


> Wow! I've been waiting for 64-bit Mac support and it's finally here. I can't stand Logic anymore with its unpredictable crashes.



That's funny, I never get crashes on Logic any more except sometimes with 32 bit plugins running via the bridge. Cubase will have to do something similar, maybe it will be more stable, maybe not - mixing 32 and 64 bit code seems to be inherently fragile to some degree.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm hoping this recent development motivates MOTU to make DP 64 bit soon! Pretty much the only DAW I use now. Wakey wakey MOTU!


----------



## clonewar (Jan 14, 2011)

In the Note Expression video they say that the VI has to support it, and the only one that does right now is HALion Sonic SE, which comes with C6.


----------



## fido94 (Jan 14, 2011)

how's Cubase in terms using all available cores (in my case, on a Mac)?


----------



## rgames (Jan 15, 2011)

Finally got around to watching the videos - does VST Expression 2 offer anything other than the per-note controller changes? That doesn't really excite me, in all honesty.

As mentioned earlier, I would much rather see them fix the bugs in Expression 1. I still use it because it's a great time-saver, but it could be so much better with a little debugging...

rgames


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 16, 2011)

rgames @ Sun Jan 16 said:


> Finally got around to watching the videos - does VST Expression 2 offer anything other than the per-note controller changes? That doesn't really excite me, in all honesty.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, I would much rather see them fix the bugs in Expression 1. I still use it because it's a great time-saver, but it could be so much better with a little debugging...
> 
> rgames



+1! VST Expression is brilliant but frustrating because of the bugs and inconsistencies.


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 16, 2011)

rgames @ Sun Jan 16 said:


> Finally got around to watching the videos - does VST Expression 2 offer anything other than the per-note controller changes? That doesn't really excite me, in all honesty.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, I would much rather see them fix the bugs in Expression 1. I still use it because it's a great time-saver, but it could be so much better with a little debugging...
> 
> rgames



+1! VST Expression is brilliant but frustrating because of the bugs and inconsistencies.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 19, 2011)

Is it already out? I read on gearslutz that some users already got their copy !!?? How come? Cubase 6 doesn't seem to be available on steinberg.net


----------



## dedersen (Jan 20, 2011)

As an avid Cubase user, I am really underwhelmed by this. Looks more like an upgrade than a new version. 

And I fully agree with the comments regarding VST Expressions. The idea is marvelous, but the implementation in Cubase 5 was so horribly riddled with bugs as to make it practically unusable for me. Now, if all these bugs are fixed in Cubase 6, that alone might make me wanna upgrade. I'd feel like I was being ripped off, paying for what is essentially bug-fixing, but I'd probably do it anyway just to get a working version of VST Expressions.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 20, 2011)

@Mr Pringles

AFAIK it's available in Germany since the 17th.


----------



## bluejay (Jan 20, 2011)

It arrived for me today but I don't have time to install it just yet. Should get a chance over the weekend. I'll be installing it on a Mac.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 20, 2011)

You will love it


----------



## IvanP (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm ordering on Mac as well...

The thing is...what can be used in 64bit and what not?

I read that if a VST is loaded that is 32 bit, C6 will automatically be used in 32 bit mode, hence with Ram Limitation...is that so?

If that's the case, which samplers can be used in 64 bit mode in order to max the use of Ram? 

Thks


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like the manual is up.

http://www.steinberg.net/en/support/dow ... ase_6.html


----------



## MacQ (Jan 20, 2011)

It's funny to read on forums (not this one) that people are unhappy with the new features, and that workflow enhancements are not worth a full-version upgrade. Personally, I couldn't disagree more. It's the half-baked included plug-ins that I couldn't care less about, and the workflow features that I'm always screaming to have implemented. I already use the multi-lane takes everyday for comping vocals/guitars ... and this new lanes approach will save me literally thousands of clicks per project, which will probably lead to a great time-savings.

And honestly for me ... the zPlane Elastique being implemented Cubase-wide is the best new enhancement. It's just far and away a better time/pitch algorithm than Prosoniq's MPEX, which they've used since SX1.

REALLY looking forward to this update. I think that as an industry, we're almost completely transitioned to 64-bit, and this is really exciting, since the hassles of plug-in versions and incompatibilities will hopefully fade away. (Mac people will still need new versions of everything for every point release of OSX, though. It makes me wonder how/why you guys put up with it!)

Anyway, I think I'll be quite happy with Cubase 6.

~Stu


----------



## Tom tom (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd be curious if anyone from Canada has been able to order the update. I get an error every time i try.


----------



## MacQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Tom tom @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> I'd be curious if anyone from Canada has been able to order the update. I get an error every time i try.



I always order my updates through L&M, and as of the day before yesterday, the SKU for the upgrade wasn't yet in their system. It'll probably be a week or two.

~Stu


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 21, 2011)

Robert Kooijman @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> MacQ @ Thu Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> > And honestly for me ... the zPlane Elastique being implemented Cubase-wide is the best new enhancement. It's just far and away a better time/pitch algorithm than Prosoniq's MPEX, which they've used since SX1.
> ...



I hope you're right, but I couldn't tell a thing from that youtube demo, it wasn't specific enough. It's been Cubase's worst feature for me. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Justus (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmm, just noticed that Cubase 6 doesn't support OS before Windows 7.
Kind of a drawback since I am on XP 64.


----------



## veetguitar (Jan 21, 2011)

Few users already confirmed that it works on still xp. There is no testing from Steinberg though. 
XP 64, by the way wasnt supported either with Cubase 5. 
There is no guaranty, however.
Few valuable informations are _in this thread_.

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-co ... sions.html


----------



## Justus (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, this may sounds pretty stupid but, how the hell do we post on Steinberg forum? I logged into MySteinberg account but I can't see any "New topic" or "post reply" button??

_Edit: Nevermind, I had to re re re register my steinberg key and the buttons appeared_


----------



## Stevie (Jan 21, 2011)

hope this helps:


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.steinberg.net/forum/viewtopi ... =19&t=2311


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 22, 2011)

Double checked in the manual, indeed is states on page 271:
"For the VariAudio warping and pitching features, "Standard - Solo" preset must be used and is applied automatically"

Well, that really sucks...


----------



## MacQ (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, but VariAudio is just for solo instruments, and I find it works pretty well in its role as a Melodyne replacement. It's the complex things like stretching an acoustic guitar loop ... that's where the new algorithms will really be useful for me.

~Stu


----------



## dedersen (Jan 23, 2011)

I dunno, for someone working almost exclusively with MIDI there doesn't seem to be that much interesting for me in this new version. I absolutely agree that workflow enhancement are much more interesting that new, gimmicky plugins, but it seems like all these workflow enhancement are audio based. At least as far as I can tell. There are some interesting new scaling features for CC data, but that seems to be about it in the MIDI department.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you serious??? The new controller data stuff is a huge time saver. And there is also Note Expression and VST Expression 2 in the MIDI department. This version is full of MIDI enhancements.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevie @ Sun Jan 23 said:


> Are you serious??? The new controller data stuff is a huge time saver. And there is also Note Expression and VST Expression 2 in the MIDI department. This version is full of MIDI enhancements.



Don't rub it in Stevie!

I'm still waiting on an email telling me it's on it's way here :roll:


----------



## Stevie (Jan 23, 2011)

soweeee!!! :D


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 24, 2011)

Stevie @ Sun Jan 23 said:


> soweeee!!! :D



Ordered on the 18th now the 24th and still no email about shipping.
I know I'm not getting charged until the day of shipping but!!!!!!!!!!!!
what's the holdup my EU friends?

EDIT:
It's in the country.........I should get it tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## shakuman (Jan 25, 2011)

Ordered today from Dv247 UK and I will get it by tomorrow =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## Ed (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone got it yet? 

Im probably upgrading from Cubase SX3 in a few weeks and probably going 64bit route, scary.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't be scared (not easy with my avatar, I know). 64bit is the good guys.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 25, 2011)

From the Scorecast thread:
http://www.scorecastonline.com/2011/01/2011-namm-show-steinberg-cubase-6-w-64-bit-support.html (http://www.scorecastonline.com/2011/01/ ... pport.html)


----------



## veetguitar (Jan 28, 2011)

It works for me and is stable on xp64.
(Just loaded it yesterday evening for the first time)


----------



## termin (Jan 28, 2011)

and cubase 6/64 bit works very well with euphonix mc master + mc mix. on pc. windows 7 home edition.

a pleasure


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 28, 2011)

Waiting to hear from one of you early birds if it's fixed the bugs with VST Expression. If it hasn't then I'm not too interested. If it has then I'll order in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 28, 2011)

Waiting to hear from one of you early birds if it's fixed the bugs with VST Expression. If it hasn't then I'm not too interested. If it has then I'll order in a heartbeat.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 28, 2011)

Dan Selby @ Fri Jan 28 said:


> Waiting to hear from one of you early birds if it's fixed the bugs with VST Expression. If it hasn't then I'm not too interested. If it has then I'll order in a heartbeat.



I haven't checked it myself yet but here is a report:

parnasso wrote:
Hi Steve,

after updating my signature I can't post in the Cubase Forum anymore, seems to be a forum bug affecting a couple of users... so I decided to write you a PM.

I just wanted to let you know that I briefly tested chasing of VST expressions in C6 and it seems to work now!
If I set up various articulation changes, let it play somewhere with e.g. a legato articulation and then jump to another note with tremolo articulation by clicking after the articulation sign then it correctly triggers the tremolo. Works also for note attributes like staccato.


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 28, 2011)

That's promising to hear, Ray, thanks. The problems aren't confined to not chasing properly but at least it means they have relooked at the code for this version so maybe they've really overhauled it and completely fixed it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rgames (Jan 28, 2011)

rayinstirling @ Fri Jan 28 said:


> I just wanted to let you know that I briefly tested chasing of VST expressions in C6 and it seems to work now!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 28, 2011)

How about the VST Bridge?
Any improvements there?


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 28, 2011)

rgames @ Fri Jan 28 said:


> rayinstirling @ Fri Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to let you know that I briefly tested chasing of VST expressions in C6 and it seems to work now!



:lol: 

Very good, Richard!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 29, 2011)

rgames @ Fri Jan 28 said:


> rayinstirling @ Fri Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to let you know that I briefly tested chasing of VST expressions in C6 and it seems to work now!



Could you flat the B for those of us who were Chosen? :wink:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 29, 2011)

shakuman @ Sat Jan 29 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> > How about the VST Bridge?
> ...



Great... using VSTIs is not an issue, thanks to wrappers. But VST/fxs is another problem.
useless for now :evil:


----------



## muzicphiles (Jan 29, 2011)

OOPS


----------



## muzicphiles (Jan 29, 2011)

Will there be a need to recode Vst plugins to be used with the new quick control function where iright clicking on any knob or slider in the GUI lets you assign it to a quick control parameter ?? or will it work with existing plugs ?


----------



## Toxeen (Feb 1, 2011)

Running C6 under OSX here. Best upgrade since Cubase SX3. Sweet new features that really improve your workflow. And finally 64bit, which is a good thing for the future.


----------



## Polarity (Feb 1, 2011)

shakuman @ Sat 29 Jan said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> > How about the VST Bridge?
> ...




This is very bad news! 

Is Cubase 6 provided also as 32 bit installation?
Or is it just 64bit?

I'm just moved to Windows 7 64bit, but using Cubase 4 at 32bit, with VEPRO that can be used as 64bit container if I need.


----------



## Orchus (Feb 9, 2011)

I only just got Cubase 6, so when I've used it for some time, I can answer that question (hopefully positive  )

But then again, I think I might run it 32 bit, with VE Pro server running 64bit in the background...


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2011)

Orchus @ Wed Feb 09 said:


> I only just got Cubase 6, so when I've used it for some time, I can answer that question (hopefully positive  )
> 
> But then again, I think I might run it 32 bit, with VE Pro server running 64bit in the background...



Ditto. For those who have VE Pro and want their old plug ins to work and still be able to optimize RAM, this strikes me as the way to go.

Also, DAWS seem to be happier when not bogged down by a plethora of plug ins. I can't speak for Logic 64, but it sure is the case with Cubase 5.5 on Mac.


----------



## Orchus (Feb 9, 2011)

Hm yes, but my strategy for now will be to run all samples outside the DAW, but the FX and such inside. I'm afraid to loose track of everything. And also because in VE Pro 64 you can only load 64 plugins... which would be inconvenient for me.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2011)

Ed @ Wed Feb 09 said:


> Wait wait wait??
> 
> So all this time Ive been assuming it must be better to run 64 bit Cubase and run plugins outside.... but now above people seem to be saying run Cubase 32 bit and run VE PRO 64 bit for those plugins.
> 
> ...



That's how I'm presently running things in a one computer (Mac 8 core). My take on it is that I'm maximizing RAM and CPU my running things in VE Pro, and Activity Monitor seems to support that.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2011)

Orchus @ Wed Feb 09 said:


> Hm yes, but my strategy for now will be to run all samples outside the DAW, but the FX and such inside. I'm afraid to loose track of everything. And also because in VE Pro 64 you can only load 64 plugins... which would be inconvenient for me.



Yes, I do the same-run my effects within the DAW. It's simpler. I also use a lot of UAD plug-ins, so I'm offloading even more processing outside my DAW.


----------



## MacQ (Feb 9, 2011)

I do that, too. Cubase 32-bit, VE Pro 64-bit on the same machine. Save the Metaframes per-project based on my main template, and decouple the VE Pro instances in Cubase for fast-saving. Works great!

~Stu


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2011)

Now if Play friggin' 64 and ilok friggin' 64 would show for Mac....


----------



## muzicphiles (Feb 12, 2011)

waiting for my copy .. hopefully for a next week delivery ..
in the meantime can someone who already owns it confirm whether the new quick control works with existing vst2.4 plugs [am i the only one excited about this feature ?? :? ]


----------



## Mr Greg G (Feb 22, 2011)

Why not use JBridge within Cubase 64 instead of using VE Pro ? Just Wondering.


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 22, 2011)

> What do you mean by the above quote? I can't quite figure it out. Especially
> "Save the Metaframes per-project based on my main template, and decoupleò “   ‘½ÿ “   ‘¾ “   ‘¿˜ “   ‘¿ê “   ‘Ï “   ‘Ï; “   ‘ä½ “   ‘äÑ “   ‘èy “   ‘è “   ‘ðz “   ‘ðž “   ’ “   ’? “   ’ “   ’- “   ’%D “   ’%T “   ’)° “   ’* “   ’.µ “   ’2d “   ’2y “   ’2Á “   ’7Î “   ’8 “   ’9: “   ’9½ “   ’;µ “   ’<° “   ’D, “   ’D^ “   ’Eî “   ’FT “   ’Gß “   ’HZ “   ’Me “   ’M¤ “   ’N£ “   ’NÐ “   ’Oµ “   ’Oà “   ’Z÷ “   ’[$ “   ’j0 “   ’jÍ “   ’…· “   ’†7 “   ’Žr “   ’ŽÔ “   ’‘© “   ’’< “   ’¡ “   ’¡¢ “   ’¡ö “   ’¢ “   ’§ÿ “   ’¨ “   ’°Ô “   ’±‘ “   ’µ¹ “   ’µÀ “   ’½² “   ’½ü “   ’Â? “   ’ÂÖ “   ’ÂÜ “   ’Âø “   ’Îª “   ’ÎÃ “   ’Ð¦ “   ’ÐÀ “   ’Ö= “   ’ÖP “   ’Ö„ “   ’Ö’ “   ’Ö  “   ’Öª “   ’äÄ “   ’å “   ’é` “   ’é| “   ’ù¦ “   ’ùË “   “ @ “   “  “   “` “   “s “   “¾ “   “ê “   “$³ “   “$È “   “$ñ “   “' “   “'¦ “   “(° “   “>Ä “   “>ï “   “B( “   “Br “   “BÐ “   “CE “   “Ey “   “E “   “G- “   “GX “   “O0 “   “O¦ “   “[ “   “[ “   “kÙ “   “kë              ò “   “ƒR “   “ñ “   “7 “   “”+ “   “”9 “   “ó “   “ž “   “¤Î “   “¥( “   “¥É “   “¥Ò “   “§  “   “§X “   “±N “   “±½ “   “²” “   “³ “   “³$ “   “³7 “   “Ð­ “   “Ñ
>  “   “Û@ “   “Ûˆ “   “å  “   “å% “   “ñ “   “ñY “   ”Ö “   ”	 “   ”« “   ”Ò “   ” “   ”| “   ”(- “   ”(P “   ”-° “   ”-Ö “   ”8B “


----------

